# Hello from Germany



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome. Nice looking setup. 

Burton has _finally_ added some decent colors into their bindings lineup. I was getting tired of black and I HATED that funky powder blue they had. I really like that metal flake lookin' green & purple shite they're rocking now tho!!  :hairy:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

:welcome: 
Sweet looking set-up, indeed.
Where do you ride?



chomps1211 said:


> Welcome. Nice looking setup.
> 
> Burton has _finally_ added some decent colors into their bindings lineup. I was getting tired of black and I HATED that funky powder blue they had. I really like that metal flake lookin' green & purple shite they're rocking now tho!!  :hairy:


What on earth is funky powder blue? :waah: (be careful now... you know my set-ups? )


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> …..What on earth is funky powder blue? :waah: (be careful now... you know my set-ups? )


:embarrased1:

Wellllll,… I guess it's not really a _funky_ Powder blue. More of a Blue/grey, "Yuck" sorta shade! :dunno:









Nen's,…!!!  You _know_ for a fact, we all _LOVE_ the way you look in your PB set-up!!!! :embarrased1: :hairy: :hairy: :hairy:





_…whew,…!!! _Foot extracted from Mouth!!! :facepalm1:

:lol:


----------

